# 3D Printer Varriant for Textile Transfers



## m31uk3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello All,

I've been searching and pushing for years and I'm simply not finding anything like what I have in my mind 

I'm thinking that there should be an easy way to automate the transfer making process.

I'm heavily experienced in DTG and in the end the main issues are the labor costs and wash fastness of the products.

Why can't someone just modify a 3D printer to print on a transfer material? Such a process should be easy to automate through the night and save the labor costs, pretreatment time and cost, and moving textiles through printing and drying processes.

The throughput of an experienced heat press operator applying transfers hast to be at least 40 prints per hour.

Heat press operation is also less complex than DTG.

Even if the colors are limited at first this is surely a huge market to attack from vinyl.

Observing the latest release from Kornit with their Vulcan, I can't help but cringe. Please someone out there answer this plea and let's revolutionize the textile transfer industry.


Best,
m1uk3


----------

